# Second largest aquarium in the world



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

Now if I only I could go see it.
I know it's not exactly aquatic plant material, however I thought anyone who loves aquariums would love this.
Hope this hasn't been posted before, also sorry about it's location, wasn't quite sure where to put it. Could you guys imagine the tank maintenance on something like this? I guess the guy in the scuba gear just about sums that up. 
Tank specs from wikipedia:


> The aquarium is a part of the Ocean Expo Commemorative National Government Park located in Motobu, Okinawa. The aquarium is made up of four floors, with tanks containing deep sea creatures, sharks, coral and tropical fish. The aquarium is set on 19,000 m² of land, with a total of 77 tanks containing 10,000 m³ of water. Water for the saltwater exhibits is pumped into the aquarium from a source 350m offshore, 24 hours a day.
> 
> The main tank, called the Kuroshio Sea, holds 7,500 cubic metres (1,981,000 USgal) of water and features an acrylic glass panel measuring 8.2 by 22.5 metres (27 by 74 ft) *with a thickness of 60 centimetres (24 in)*, the largest such panel in the world when the aquarium was opened. Whale sharks and manta rays are kept alongside many other fish species in the main tank. The first manta ray birth at the aquarium was in 2007. As of July 2010, there have been a total of four manta rays born in the aquarium.
> 
> The aquarium holds 80 species of coral. It is one of only a few aquariums that keeps whale sharks in captivity, and is currently trying to breed them.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

I've been there. I had no idea they had a huge tank like that before I went. What a surprise to see whale sharks in a tank! Needless to say it was AWESOME!


----------

